# want to write a book for the ipad



## skyrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

I thought i was going to write a book for the kindle but since its a design book i now want to 
do, it's got to be in color

Over at the _writers cafe, _their all die-hard word-smiths.
They are not really interested in anything visual, i've discovered,
except beautiful covers for their novels.

So i've come looking over here- but this doesn't appear to be writers forum does it ?
more like a users forum for the ipad ? - so can anyone direct me to where i might go?

Basically i want to develop and write a design book for the ipad, so very visual, 
and i don't know anything yet about the technical side, though i know exactly 
how to write the book.

thanks for any recommendations about a good place to go

cheers
kevin

_ "theres a touch of animators madness at go-design "_
http://go-design.org


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://discussions.apple.com/index.jspa?categoryID=1

You may want to start by looking at (and ultimately probably asking this question) at the Apple support forums at the link above.


----------

